# Convict Roundup



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Location: Destin Bridge Pilings incoming tide

Conditions: 55degrees 10mph SE winds

Water Clarity: <5ft

Equipment: Mojo Rage 6.5ft Med Light action w/ Shimano Stradic CI4 2500 spooled with 15lb Powerpro Slick

Presentation: Carolina Rig, 1/4 oz egg sinker, 2ft 15lb Flouro leader, Owner Size 1 J hook

Bait: Fiddler Crab, Live Shrimp

Species caught: Red Drum, Bluefish, Black Sea Bass, Mangrove Snapper, Gag Grouper, Sheepshead


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Convict roundup. LOL. That got my attention. 

Sounds like you had a great time.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice job as usual man. I've only been in KY for a day but I am already ready to get back home. Yall don't catch them all with out me.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

You are the boss man riding shotgun over them convicts!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Hate to clean 'em but love to eat 'em. Nice mess of fish.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

very nice thks for posting


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice job man! Good lookin sheeps


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Never ate one. Are they fishy tasting?

Sent from my S3 using Forum Runner


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Awesome great report . Looking forward to catching them rascals .haven't caught one on my kayack yet should be interesting usesly just throw reds and trout inside were feet and legs are but sheeps teeth and spines oocch!!! Sit in yak


----------



## Dwyaker (Nov 20, 2012)

COALTRAIN said:


> Never ate one. Are they fishy tasting?
> 
> Sent from my S3 using Forum Runner


They are good eating


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

24ft fishmaster said:


> Awesome great report . Looking forward to catching them rascals .haven't caught one on my kayack yet should be interesting usesly just throw reds and trout inside were feet and legs are but sheeps teeth and spines oocch!!! Sit in yak


Using a net really helps with that. They are pointy bastards.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> Nice job as usual man. I've only been in KY for a day but I am already ready to get back home. Yall don't catch them all with out me.


Miss you, bro!


----------



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

Nice haul! Sheepshead bite at the Destin bridge is awesome right now. I'm pretty sure you would be extremely hard pressed to come up empty handed.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Nice job. It would great if you could post a report on the gckfa forum to help out the yak community.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

bbarton13 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)
> 
> Nice job. It would great if you could post a report on the gckfa forum to help out the yak community.


Stop pushing your agenda on me bro


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice, been thinking about heading down there sometime this week. How big was the gag?


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

It was a little baby, maybe 10 inches long. Cute looking with his big ole snaggletooth.


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

Ginzu said:


> It was a little baby, maybe 10 inches long. Cute looking with his big ole snaggletooth.


That's a good little surprise. I heard of them being there this time of year but have yet to catch one at the bridge. 
I have access to a CC out of Panama City so I took it out with Cliphord and a friend of ours that works at Yellowfin Ocean Sports at Seagrove Beach. We were fishing a nice eddy formed at the end of the east jetty. Me and the guy from Yellowfin were pulling in a bunch of Blues while Cliphord kept saying there is a fish down there. I said yup there are a bunch of fish in the Gulf.:laughing: He then changed to a jig and after a few tries he pulled in a small Grouper like that. There was a big rock about 10ft under the boat and he kept seeing the little guy poke his head out.


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Here is the Gag.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

nice job.


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

good pic., handy how they come in sandwich size.


----------

